# Worlds 2009 + Dutch Open 2009



## AvGalen (Sep 17, 2009)

I would expect at least some people that go to Worlds will stay for a while before or after the tournament. Some might actually travel around Europe for a bit and then go to Dutch Open.

If anyone needs a place to stay, I can house about 10 people for however long they want to stay. Consider this an open invitation for whoever wants to stay


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 17, 2009)

Once I know my timetable so I don't miss classes, and if I can get really cheap flights (RyanAir do Bristol - Eindhoven now) then I will go to Worlds, return, then come back on Friday for Dutch Open


----------



## Radu (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn Arnaud, if I knew that before maybe I would have made some other plans. The DCD2009 was on my list after WC2009, but the costs would have been to high for me, so I passed it over. Anyway, nice from you to hear that.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 17, 2009)

Cubers should really learn how to travel. Everyone always thinks "too far" or "too expensive because of flying + hotel" but sharing a single car and staying at a friends place can be so incredibly cheap AND much more fun.

(Living on an island sucks though)


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2009)

(I know, islands suck.)


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 17, 2009)

i would... but I can't miss 2 weeks of school


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 17, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> i would... but I can't miss 2 weeks of school



Blah, it's so annoying isn't it.

One way of overcoming this is to take Lucas' class and claiming it's some kind of school trip.


----------



## gagou9 (Sep 17, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Cubers should really learn how to travel. Everyone always thinks "too far" or "too expensive because of flying + hotel" but sharing a single car and staying at a friends place can be so incredibly cheap AND much more fun.



Or hitchhiking 
with that you can go EVERYWHERE in europe! (and more if you have time  )

arnaud, if i can, i would like to visit you !


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2009)

Hitchhiking is great, highly underrated and lots of fun as well. Just takes more time

I will see you there Gaël and you can hitchhike to my house anytime you want


----------



## Laetitia (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi !
I think I won't go back to Lyon between Worlds and Dutch Open. 
I will probably travel a bit before, I don't know yet where and when . I think I will visit you too, and stay at your place during Dutch Open if it's ok


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2009)

No need to ask, just come by Laetitia. Just remember: if you get outside from the trainstation go LEFT at the big road . If you see a viaduct it is bad, if you see Mac Donalds and Shell it's good


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 18, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> No need to ask, just come by Laetitia. Just remember: if you get outside from the trainstation go LEFT at the big road . If you see a viaduct it is bad, if you see Mac Donalds and Shell it's good



Lol you can't blame Laetitia solely for that little adventure... we just were so bad at finding it. Oh my god we walked for HOURS.

Charlie: Hi arnaud, we're walking to your house, we're by the motorway
Arnaud: ARE YOU IN AMSTERDAM!>!


----------

